# Breeder with multiple kinds of dogs



## sadiebeallucan (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi -
I had a friend interested in getting a maltese ask me about Cherub Maltese. I am not familiar with them but have seen the one post on here. 
From what I have read here - it looks like the webpage isn't up to date?

I also found when I googled "Dale Martenson" that he also breeds Japanese Chins (chinoftouche.com) and Cavalier King Charles (cavaliersofcastlemar.com).

As far as purebred dogs go, I am much more familiar with bigger dogs. Is it considered "permissable" so to speak, that someone breed some many different breeds when it comes to toys dogs?

Sadie


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Welcome Sadie,
I'm sorry that no one answered your post. It's nice of you to try and help your friend get info. I would suggest that you get your friend to come to SM and read, read, read. Much information can be learned about maltese from reading this board and I'll bet many of the questions will be answered. In general I would say that people here aren't too complimentary of breeders who have multiple breeds. 

Hopefully more folks will chime in.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm not familiar with this breeder, but they do show (or have shown) so that is a plus! They use the term 'teacup' I noticed . I would just recommend your friend do her homework , and if possible, do a home visit. They have some pretty dogs, that's for sure!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Cherub Maltese was Connie Hemen. If I understand correctly she has passed away and her SIL is now keeping up with her Maltese. Dale Martenson's main breed is Japanese Chin. In the dog show world it is not unusual to find that a breeder has more than one breed. He is an interesting and very competitive person. When Connie Hemen was breeding her dogs, Dale showed them for her. He has one out now and someone else is showing it for him, but I can't remember who.
Tina


----------

